# Introducing Claudia and Claudios!!!



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Gere are the pictures shot today of them after my babies settled in, they took to the pellets and love them, I mixed them with the feed he sent me!

Claudius actually pecked Claudia pretty good when she went to eat but maybe because this is the first time they have been together.

























He seems to hold his tall like this often, how do I lace the tail to correct this?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You aren't supposed to lace Indian Fantails, at least not for show anyways. When they bend over like that, it's natural for those large tails to flop over. As long as it isn't constantly looming over the head, it should be okay. But like...well I forgot who said it, but they mentioned taping some coins to balance out the weight and bring it down more. That might work 

By the way, I really like the muffs on those guys.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

I LOVE THEM!!! They are super fat and healthy bright eyes, they don't have worms and have been vaccinated...what a relief.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you for the advice, I will try taping some nickels to the large feathers.

That are very calm, I think I might have to lower their best down in the future because they dont like flying


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

One more question, should thu have constant feed or do I new to just feed then 2 times a day?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Two times a day is ideal, unless of course they have babies. It'll help keep their weight under control since they won't be flying more than they have to 

As far as the nest box, how high up do you have it? Surprisingly, my fans seem to prefer elevated nest boxes. Most of my cages I just place a bowl in the corner but I do have a few with boxes mounted in the top corner. They seem to like those most, but those cages are kind of falling apart so I only use them when the others are filled.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Well here is their temporary home








When we move if that is what we have to do the in future I will e building them a loft outdoors.

Maybe I'll set then up top where the nest is so they see they can be up there.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks fine to me, but I'm not a fantail  You could put another one on the yellow level and see which one they prefer. Or they may use both of them if they're really in the mood to make a production line, LOL.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Is the box attatched securely to the shelf ?
Just a thought. Because of the shape it may be liable to tip & topple, especially if they decided to try & sit or stand on the edge of it.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That's a good point. My birds really like tipping over their feed bowls. My nest bowls luckily are made to where they don't tip over easily, although big heavy birds can make them move when they decide to perch right on the edge.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey Samantha-
Glad they have arrived and they are beauties!! Enjoh them!! Neat setup too!


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, the nest is securely tied down!


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

very pretty indians , i wouldn't get to excited for eggs or babies yet the hen is what 4 months old and cock bird 1 year, better wait till she is old enough first


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh lol, I don't want them to breed right now, I just thought they would be more comfortable laying in the nest rather then the ground always.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

SamanthaBrooke said:


> Oh lol, I don't want them to breed right now, I just thought they would be more comfortable laying in the nest rather then the ground always.


sounds all good  very pretty i love claudia the most


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Indian fans like to nest on the ground or right above the ground so dont make it to high for them ...as for their tails I wouldnt worry about them at all ,leave them be and enjoy what you gots .


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful birds. Congrats!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Very pretty......Congratulations! 
Don't know about Indian's, But Americans prefer more floor space than height, seeing as they do more walking than flying. I would assume they are pretty much the same. Mine prefer to nest on the ground or close to it. I only have 1 perch in my loft - a 2X4 across the top, and nobody uses it! I have 1X8 platforms at different levels all around the walls of the loft that they love, and also a couple of 2 and 3 tier plastic utility shelves (floor units) that they use alot.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Samantha, I just wanted to add my congratulations as well. They truly are a beautiful couple.

Karyn


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you Karyn, I so appreciate all your help!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree with Waynette, in that they prefer more width to their cage than height. My Indian Fan doesn't spend much time on the floor at all, and likes to go up on the shelves I have that are about 4 feet high, but they are a good size so that he can easily fly up and land on them. That cage doesn't give them a lot of room to fly up. In a loft they have more room which they need, as they are a good sized bird, and not all that graceful when it comes to flying. Mine would have trouble flying up to your shelves as there isn't all that much room. Don't know about other peoples Indians.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

They their cage is much to small but it is temporary, I do let them out during the day supervised in the living room, they are really horrible flyers and usually just walk around the room and the couch!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It's fine for temporary. Great flyers, they are not. LOL.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

SamanthaBrooke said:


> They their cage is much to small but it is temporary, I do let them out during the day supervised in the living room, *they are really horrible flyers and usually just walk around the room and the couch!*


LOL...Yes they are! The most flying mine do is up to their favorite platform... then they strut back and forth with their wings outstretched  
But that reminds me of a near disaster last week, Be careful walking when their out. I was hanging out with mine in the loft, and putting up more platforms. I almost stepped on one of my birds head  When they get very comfortable with you, they like to be close (at least mine do). They will try to get close to my feet and stand on them. I was walking and one of them ran RIGHT UNDER MY FOOT AS I TOOK A STEP! Thank God she was quick. When I go in the loft, I have to kinda scuff my feet to walk!
Their funny to watch.....My homers and tumblers will FLY in and out of the loft to the flight cage, circle and zip around - I have to watch my head! The fantails WALK in and out and around - I have to watch my feet


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Glad they are there safe and nice to see another picture of them, they are still "purdy".


----------

